# Folsom Classic Crit - aerial quadcopter and other video



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Here is some video from Bicycles Plus Folsom Classic Criterium this last weekend. A bit of hand held and aerial video:


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool! Is that reverse from last year? Or am I turned around?


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Pretty sure it's the same this race has always been..... but opposite of the Cyclebration event last September....


----------

